# I don't go out much.



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Unless I have to go to class or ultimate practice or the store, I stay in my dorm room. I hear people on my floor hanging out in the hallway all the time, but I never join them. My roommate must think I'm sort of weird becuase I just sit here and read or stare at my computer all the time. It's a bit lonely...I've made friends, but they're sort of convenience friends. I have yet to develop a more meaningful friendship with anyone. It's too bad, because this is college, and I'm supposed to spend time with my peers to learn and grow and have fun. Things just haven't turned out the way Ithought they would. I thought I could begin anew here, but social anxiety followed me. =/


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

I am in the exact same position except my roomate is not one to party but he does go out some. I think he realizes I have no friends but dosent care.


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, I kinda just go to classes or the occasional meeting and just stay in the dorm after they're over. Sometimes I think about going to the campus rec center, but doing stuff alone there isn't too much fun.

My roommate is kind of a loner too, but she has a few weird friends (stalkers and narcissists - yes, she told me this herself). Initially I attempted to be friends with her but then I just gave up. Now, I just slip into indifference and some days I don't even talk to her...


----------



## kpuz (Nov 20, 2008)

take it from someone who had to commute to college and didn't even have those roomates and convenience friends that you folks have....you have a great opportunity to meet people and maybe get some momentum going in your social life.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Jenikyula said:


> Unless I have to go to class or ultimate practice or the store, I stay in my dorm room. I hear people on my floor hanging out in the hallway all the time, but I never join them. My roommate must think I'm sort of weird becuase I just sit here and read or stare at my computer all the time. It's a bit lonely...I've made friends, but they're sort of convenience friends. I have yet to develop a more meaningful friendship with anyone. It's too bad, because this is college, and I'm supposed to spend time with my peers to learn and grow and have fun. Things just haven't turned out the way Ithought they would. I thought I could begin anew here, but social anxiety followed me. =/


This sounds like me, in the near future.


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

I never left my dorm except for school or the store until I joined a sorority which helped me get out a lot more (and what I mean by a lot more is about 3 times a month for a party and once a week for a meeting). I suggest joining a few social organizations on school and they don't have to be part of greek life (though I think that is the best for getting you out and about), there are usually several social org. based on a common intrests (ie. religion, major, ect.).


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

imt said:


> This sounds like me, in the near future.


me too!


----------



## ThisIsAName (Dec 6, 2008)

I haven't even moved out of my perants house, let alone move to student housing in another city. I don't get out much, if I go out, it's with friends I've known for years, I've not met anyone at uni I would be comfertable with going out with.


----------



## alex291 (Jan 1, 2009)

i am in a few clubs so i go out for that, and i leave for classes and dinner and on weekends i try to be out as much as possible during the day.

i distract myself with work at the library a lot. sometimes i just go there and watch a movie on my laptop or read a book for pleasure or chat online with friends. i try to do what i would be doing in my room at the library so my roommate thinks im out doing fun things

she doesnt have many friends and spends a lot of time in our room too but i still dont feel comfortable in there on weekends. weekends are the worst. i hate having to walk places on weekends because im afraid everyone is wondering why im alone and not out somewhere - then i think, why arent they out? but they are usually with friends


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

nightwalker said:


> me too!


Unless that is what you want, don't say it is your future. A negative attitude will get you a negative result. Stay positive.


----------



## luminary_pustule (Sep 21, 2008)

The school I wanted to go to is only a bus ride from my house so at least I have the comfort of my own home. I never go out, it's straight to college then straight back, sometimes I'll shop a little but after enduring it for the whole day I'm too tired to care about anything else other than getting home. 

Even if I didn't have SA, the only thing people mean by 'going out' is going to a club and getting wasted and I'm not interested in doing that. I thought there would at least be a few people who weren't like this but there are literally none. 

I'm sorry this happened, it must be harder for people who can't go home like I can :| I thought the same thing, that it was a fresh start, but lack of people to relate to + fear just made the same thing happen all over again.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i took online classes, so there was very little meeting up anyway. i once made up to meet with a classmate i had spoken to only online. it went pretty well. it's funny how different people behave in real life.

sum total of friends, though: 0.00

even if i took the classes on campus, i don't think i'd make friends; but that's because i was taking a bunch of random classes, rather than belonging to a program. i think. if i saw the same ppl over & over i'd probably have at least SOME sort of relationship with them. 

i hope.


----------



## slavegod (Jan 3, 2009)

O.O..me too..I have three roomates and they always have friends over..and I don't got any body..so I go over to the library..and do stuff..


----------



## silentline (Feb 12, 2009)

i have the same situation too... im having a hard time socializing with people i dont usually know. they always think of me as a loner... i always stay on the highest balcony of our school building if i feel i dont want to talk(thats my favorite part) on school hours, in weekend i stay in my room...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I havent been out for ten years. When I was in university I was even less likely to go out because I was always worried about upcoming exams and not passing my classes./


----------



## brad richardson (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't go out too, I feel kind of bothered by it, but what bothers me the most is that I see guys in my age having fun.


----------



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't go out much either


----------



## Azul91 (Oct 16, 2012)

Same. The people I've met in college are more "convenience friends" not much of a meaningful connection has happened. Although it would be kind of nice to have people text now and then about something else besides assignments.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

I go out when I have a reason but most of the time i live like a prisoner


----------

